

Why Microsoft Needs All the Code: To Build a Virtuous Cycle for Windows 10 - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/05/01/microsoft-windows-10-ios-and-android-apps/

======
werencole
Microsoft needs all the code from iOS and Android to help escape the vicious
cycle it created with Windows 8.

